# Found This Info About Pw Sizes



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Trawling around on the net for something totally different, and came across this listing! It's for those P Watches that you see as a "Size 16" and so on. I never quite understood what these were and their relative sizes, so here it is for you (and me) to refer to - maybe the mods will think to pin it for PW folks. Maybe I should place it into a table and store it on my website - another task for somwtime when I don't have twenty other things to do!

Watch Size Translations

(_*Diameter of the movement*_)

Size Inches Millimeters

20 1 5/6 46.56

19 1 4/5 45.72

18 1 23/30 44.86

17 1 11/15 44.02

16 1 7/10 43.18

15 1 2/3 42.32

14 1 19/30 41.48

13 1 3/5 40.64

12 1 17/30 39.78

11 1 8/15 38.94

10 1 1/2 38.10

9 1 7/15 37.24

8 1 13/30 36.40

7 1 2/5 35.56

6 1 11/30 34.70

5 1 1/3 33.86

4 1 3/10 33.02

3 1 4/15 32.16

2 1 7/30 31.32

1 1 1/5 30.48

0 1 1/6 29.62

2/0 1 2/15 28.78

3/0 1 1/10 27.94

4/0 1 1/15 27.08

5/0 1 1/30 26.24

6/0 1 25.40

Actually, I see it doesn't show up *TOO* well on the forum, (it's the spacing obviously) so I may just do that - place it in a table on the timekeepers site.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

tks Mel always good to have at finger tips


----------

